# miskoop



## eno2

Hallo,

Die ijskast was een totale miskoop. Veel te klein. Je kan niets in de deur onderbrengen. 

Voorstellen voor een goed woord voor miskoop in Spaans, Engels, Frans, Duits a.u.b.

De vertalingen 'una mala compra, a bad purchase' etc.. zijn een beetje vlakjes. Er moeten idiomatische woorden voor bestaan. Nee?


----------



## Suehil

'A bad buy' wordt vaak gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

OK. Wij hebben onze samenstellingen, die vallen in andere talen veelal uiteen in vertaling.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

A bad investment?


----------



## sound shift

"Fehlkauf"


----------



## eno2

Yes, I checked. German, like Dutch, tends to use compound words fairly freely.




P2Grafn0l said:


> A bad investment?



No. Investment is specific. A buy is not. And a new fridge is usually not an investment.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> No. Investment is specific. A buy is not. And a new fridge is usually not an investment.



That depends on whether the refrigerator was bought for your personnel or for your own personal gain. 
And you did not say what cause you bought the fridge for. 
Who knows, maybe you buy refrigerators to make them your collectibles?


----------



## eno2

It depends yes.  A bad buy would also be a bad investment if it was meant to be an investment, but you didn't have that extra information.  
If I said 'a bad investment',  I would define a specific intention (investing) which is not the case when saying 'a bad buy' or 'een miskoop'.


----------

